# 92-94 Audi S4



## Grinch337 (Apr 1, 2002)

Can someone school me on these cars. I know absolutely nothing about them. Are they fast? Do they handle? Are they reliable? Expensive to maintain? 
I tried to do a search, but you cant search for "S4", as its too short for the search engine.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: 92-94 Audi S4 (Grinch337)*

try running a search for "ur-s4". its basicly the direct decendent of the audi 200 quattro turbo. awesome car!


----------



## 1HondaHater1 (Oct 22, 2004)

95-97 S6's are better cars, but are much more rare.


----------



## Grinch337 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: 92-94 Audi S4 (AudiVwMeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiVwMeister* »_try running a search for "ur-s4". its basicly the direct decendent of the audi 200 quattro turbo. awesome car!

So the UR-S4's are the same car as the 92-94 S4's?


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: (1HondaHater1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1HondaHater1* »_95-97 S6's are better cars, but are much more rare.
good reply, cause that's what the og poster cares about.
But as for the urs4, it's a cool car. My old mechanic back in philly loved them. He had one customer that he did all the mods for, and got it up to 350hp (not sure as to where though crank or wheels...I'll asume crank). Big brembo breaks, later gen RS4 wheels, roll cage, etc...long list. He loved that car more than the B5 S4, which I don't think he liked very much at all. I know the 200 is considered a great car, and being that the UrS4 is a direct descendant, I can only assume that that is a great car as well. But all I really know about it is nothing really. But my mechanic back east is an amzing and knowledgable mechanic, who I would trust with the life of my car, and passengers in it...so that may be saying something


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (1HondaHater1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1HondaHater1* »_95-97 S6's are better cars, but are much more rare.

95-96 S6's are essentially the same car as the 92-94 S4. very small trim differences like the headlights, moldings & badge. the drivetrain, chasis, interior are pretty much identical, so i really dont see how its a better car other then being a newer model year. 
its like saying the 93 M5 is a better car then a 91-92 M5(which is essentially the same car with a few differances in trim)


_Modified by a2a4raddo at 6:43 PM 4-24-2005_


----------



## Zwoobah (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: (a2a4raddo)*

the I5 20v is probably the best engine audi has ever built. they're great cars, the only real weakness being their weight. a friend has one that's stupid quick and in the process of becoming quicker.


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 92-94 Audi S4 (Grinch337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinch337* »_

Can someone school me on these cars. I know absolutely nothing about them. Are they fast? *Stock? No. they're as fast on the highways, as WRXs, and much quicker than any stock VAG 1.8T.*

_Quote »_Do they handle? *It weighs 4000lbs, and it feels it. It is very surefooted though.* 


_Quote »_Are they reliable? *mine has 173K miles on it, is probably the worst condition S4 on the planet, and it has only stranded me twice in 3 years. Once b/c of the fuel pump, and another time because of the clutch.*


_Quote »_Expensive to maintain? *It's an old car, things fall apart on any cars. But parts aren't cheap. Learn to do the work yourself, and it's not so bad. There aren't many good/honest audi mechanics out there* 



1HondaHater1 said:


> 95-97 S6's are better cars, but are much more rare.






1HondaHater1 said:


> Nope. 92s are arguably "the best", with their stiffer suspension, trip computer, rear sway bar, rear diff-lock, and abs defeat switch. 95-97s were pretty much the softest of the S-cars, and had EDL. I don't think anyone likes EDL.
> 
> 
> 
> _Modified by SuperGroove at 5:51 PM 4-24-2005_


----------



## Bug TDI (Mar 6, 2000)

*Re: 92-94 Audi S4 (SuperGroove)*

my boss ow3nd a S6 with the I5 turbo that he used to let me drive. he put a MTM chip in and that thing was a turbocharged ROCKET. lil boost lag but hold on when that thing hit boost. freeway driving in that car was INCREDIBLE. man i miss workin for him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i always wanted to buy a Coupe and make my own RS2 with that I5 turbo motor.


----------



## Saintor (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: (Zwoobah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwoobah* »_the I5 20v is probably the best engine audi has ever built. they're great cars, the only real weakness being their weight. a friend has one that's stupid quick and in the process of becoming quicker.

I fail to see how they are better than modern aluminium V6 engines. 
I owned a I5 2.2T and I always wondered why they bothered, compared to 535 3.5L engines. It was hard on gas and *a lot* of engine related accessories broke.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: 92-94 Audi S4 (Bug TDI)*

I looked at later models recently, they were lumps, I'm still lookin


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: 92-94 Audi S4 (Bug TDI)*

I've had this one for 2.5 years, it started out stock:
















Started with 110k miles in november of '02, now has 165k on it. Normal maintenance such as oil changes are easy, but it does need major work every so often. Timing belt/waterpump services are every 60k, and you get the normal "old car BS" like worn out bushings and such. I just recently had a bunch of work done including new control arms, bushings, ball joints, etc... and an alignment and the car drives MINT. The motors are damn near indestructable unless you're really stupid with tuning. I've had an ASW chip that pumps 22psi of boost into this thing since i got it and its been solid except for having to replace a few boost hoses with silicone. I'm still on the original turbo and original clutch (AFAIK). Best mod for these cars is suspension. I have H&R V8 Quattro springs and Bilstein Sport shocks and it transforms the handling. Only thing that took alot of getting used to was the steering. I came from a Saab 9000 Aero that had nicely weighted steering and the audi has "Caddilac style" ZF Servotronic. Great for parallel parking in NYC, but too light otherwise.
As far as speed goes, they're neither the quickest nor the slowest things on the road, and there's alot of turbo lag. But all in all, its a solid, fun, practical car. Buy the nicest one you can afford, big plus if it already has suspension and big brakes.
One last thing, the stock lights are WEAKSAUCE. 2 weeks ago I fully disassembled and cleaned the lights, including both sides of the projectors, installed euro lenses and an HID kit:
Left headlight with HID, right with r1cerbulb:









Nighttime with HID's installed:











_Modified by 4RCD3S4 at 8:39 PM 4-24-2005_


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: (Saintor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Saintor* »_
I fail to see how they are better than modern aluminium V6 engines. 
I owned a I5 2.2T and I always wondered why they bothered, compared to 535 3.5L engines. It was hard on gas and *a lot* of engine related accessories broke.

The old 2.2T's are ROCK solid internally. I've never had any engine accesory failure issues either except for a bad starter motor, and that was a 1/2 hour job to replace.


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (Saintor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Saintor* »_I fail to see how they are better than modern aluminium V6 engines. 
I owned a I5 2.2T and I always wondered why they bothered, compared to 535 3.5L engines. It was hard on gas and *a lot* of engine related accessories broke.

You owned a 20 Valve Turbo?
Anyways, I can't claim that they're better than modern engines. But the engine is a very tough motor. My car has 173K miles, and the only thing engine related i've replaced, other than vacuum hoses, is an afterrun pump (how many cars can you name with built in turbo timers? back in '93?), and that's it.
I have fun with it. It's a great high altitude car with its turbo. Can't say the same for any NA car with comparable power going up steep grades at 8000FT+.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (Saintor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Saintor* »_
I fail to see how they are better than modern aluminium V6 engines. 


imo they are better because they are more tunable then any other audi engine. the block can handle over 700HP. there are a few with over 1000HP. they are also rock solid reliable when compared to newer audi engines, especially engines in newer S4's. 
the 2.2L I-5 20V Turbo is Audis best engine to date imo. extremly tunable and extremly reliable.


----------



## Saintor (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: (4RCD3S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RCD3S4* »_The old 2.2T's are ROCK solid internally. I've never had any engine accesory failure issues either except for a bad starter motor, and that was a 1/2 hour job to replace.

At two occasions, I was left stranded because of oil was spilling off the ground (I mean spilling, not dripping). 
A flange of the intercooler cracked. Later, an oil pipe feeding the turbo was so rotten that it finally failed and caused another mess. I don't remember exactly the third one, There was even a third occasion but I can't remember exactly. By three occasions, I almost ruined my engine! In 10 valves form, it was seriously clattering at cold. I won't give stellar durability to this engine too fast.
Anyway this is the kind of situations to be expected on a 8-10 yrs-old+ car.


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: (Saintor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Saintor* »_
At two occasions, I was left stranded because of oil was spilling off the ground (I mean spilling, not dripping). 
A flange of the intercooler cracked. Later, an oil pipe feeding the turbo was so rotten that it finally failed and caused another mess. I don't remember exactly the third one, There was even a third occasion but I can't remember exactly. By three occasions, I almost ruined my engine! In 10 valves form, it was seriously clattering at cold. I won't give stellar durability to this engine too fast.
Anyway this is the kind of situations to be expected on a 8-10 yrs-old+ car.

Those sorts of failures you can chalk up to age an mileage on any car. The 2.2T's dont have the kind of blown turbo issues the 2.7TT's have when you chip them. Also, the old cars are MUCH easier to work on. I replaced all my boost hoses with Samco's after i blew one out, and i had an oil pressure sender fail but thats really it. when my boost hose (lower intercooler "accordion" hose) blew, I was able to duct tape it together to make the drive home from Waterfest in NJ to WI, that was lots of fun








Also, the 2.2T 20vt S4 is much faster than the 535i you brought up as a comparison, and its NO comparison once its chipped.


_Modified by 4RCD3S4 at 10:10 PM 4-24-2005_


----------



## Saintor (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: (4RCD3S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RCD3S4* »_
Also, the 2.2T 20vt S4 is much faster than the 535i you brought up as a comparison, and its NO comparison once its chipped.

_Modified by 4RCD3S4 at 10:10 PM 4-24-2005_

It is just about the right time to talk about 540i 6 sp. of the same era.
















And if you push, I will have to mention the M5.










_Modified by Saintor at 10:19 PM 4-24-2005_


----------



## Thora92s4 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (Saintor)*

I'll join in!!









Full RS2'd (minus ex. cam)/ 993tt-996tt brakes/ stromung 3"
its a pleasure...










_Modified by Thora92s4 at 7:29 PM 4-24-2005_


----------



## Saintor (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: (Thora92s4)*

Actually, it is not the car I had in mind, but in Europe there was an S6 4.2.
It was called S6 Plus
http://www.fantasycars.com/sedans/html/s6.html


_Modified by Saintor at 10:31 PM 4-24-2005_


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: (Thora92s4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thora92s4* »_I'll join in!!









Full RS2'd (minus ex. cam)/ 993tt-996tt brakes/ stromung 3"
its a pleasure...









_Modified by Thora92s4 at 7:29 PM 4-24-2005_
is this yours? It's pretty much exactly like the same car I was talkin about earlier, and I was wrong about what wheels I mentioned earlier too. It was the exact same wheels as that car you posted. Was it worked on in Philadelphia?


----------



## Saintor (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: (JPawn1)*

It doesn't count. The real RS2 was A4 based, not a customized car.


----------



## Thora92s4 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (JPawn1)*

Jpawn: Woodlawn Foreign Car Service? 

RS2's as in turbo, maf, fpr, ex manifold, FI's... believe me, i know that i dont have a RS2. but we try










_Modified by Thora92s4 at 8:13 PM 4-24-2005_


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: (Saintor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Saintor* »_It doesn't count. The real RS2 was A4 based, not a customized car.








ok but that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (Saintor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Saintor* »_It doesn't count. The real RS2 was A4 based, not a customized car.









The real RS2 was based on the B4 platform.
Why are we comparing the C4 S4 to the E34?


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*

C4 S4 >>> E34. Why? Quattro Uber Alles







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, I've seen more rust on e34's than I've ever seen on UrS4's


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*

Furthermore, the RS2 was a Avant.


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: (Thora92s4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thora92s4* »_Jpawn: Woodlawn Foreign Car Service? 

RS2's as in turbo, maf, fpr, ex manifold, FI's... believe me, i know that i dont have a RS2. but we try









_Modified by Thora92s4 at 8:13 PM 4-24-2005_
heh Yeah man, Woodlawn! So is your car 350 or 300hp? I completely forget cause I haven't seen that thing in like 3 years or more now. Woodlawn is a great place...I only wish they were in Cali where I live now. I haven't been to a mechanic in over 2 years now, and I am sick of doing things myself anymore.


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: (Mcstiff)*

Just to clear things up, here's a REAL RS2, based on the Audi 90 Avant:


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Saintor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Saintor* »_It doesn't count. The real RS2 was A4 based, not a customized car.









Stop talking out of your ass about Audi's because you don't have a clue.
V6 engines are garbage, if you must have six cylinders, it better be inline.
Mmm.. TurboJew red. 
If you =







then ****.


----------



## SuperchargedLSS (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (TabulaVicious)*

tabula, come on... you're better than that man









I almost bought one of these a few years ago, but high parts prices kept me away, since it's an Audi it'll always need something.. tabula will try to convince you that people may actually pay YOU to fix your car, but it's not true... to maintstream non-audi-fanatic people, with no time and energy to burn on tracking down the cheapest parts possible, they can suck to own if something major goes wrong... 
but all told, *if well maintained*, i've definitely seen them go over 250,000 miles without a hiccup, but a clean, well maintained, NEVER HIT galvanized urs4 is hard to come by for a decent price.


_Modified by SuperchargedLSS at 5:34 AM 4-25-2005_


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (SuperchargedLSS)*

This car is definitely not for everybody, but it's a better platform for upgrades than this is: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1805592
The only thing I really wish the sedan urS4/S6 had is folding rear seats.


----------



## SHOstoppa (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (SuperchargedLSS)*

here's mine:


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (SHOstoppa)*

i want one


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*

I was originally searching for one of these in my pre-Passat days, but the likely future maintenance levels scared me off. Amazing car.


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (SuperchargedLSS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperchargedLSS* »_i've definitely seen them go over 250,000 miles without a hiccup

Slightly un-related, I just hit 180k in my Coupe. It is a lot nicer than a lot of cars at that age, but has a few bugs that need to be fixed (as any car would) The next Audi I buy will be a S6 Avant


----------



## Thora92s4 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (JPawn1)*

Without an dyno results to back me up, the software I'm running plus the mods is generally regarded to pump out a consistant 370HP at the fly. I would say that probably requires perfect conditions but i'm not complaining!! No roll cage. The only thing that doesnt match that car your mechanic worked on is the aquamist water injection system. From what i hear, that guy was soooo pissed that the PO didnt sell him the car. I guess i was in the right place at the right time.

Current modifications:
rs2 comp turbo
rs2 injectors
rs2 MAF
rs2 exhaust manifold
rs2 fpr
bob pastore custom 370hp software
996tt calipers over 993tt front rotors
drilled zimmerman rear rotors
h&r springs/bilstein shocks
clear corners
kamei grill
debadged
stromung 3" SS exhaust
HID retrofit
planned? (im smoking crack on some of these.. but it would be nice):
short shifter (apikol/billzcat)
Water injection or FMIC
"Happersized" rear sway bar
s6+ taillights
euro 6 speed or 5 speed w/ hardened first gear?


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (SuperchargedLSS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperchargedLSS* »_
but all told, *if well maintained*, i've definitely seen them go over 250,000 miles without a hiccup, but a clean, well maintained, NEVER HIT galvanized urs4 is hard to come by for a decent price.

_Modified by SuperchargedLSS at 5:34 AM 4-25-2005_

What's a decent price? I've seen many mint UrS4s go for less than $10K. 
Not to bash you, not my intention, but I think a lot of people are too quick to call the fault the car because of its likelihood of mechanical failure.
The car cost $45K when new (anyone care to find out how much that is in today's dollar?), is a sports luxury sedan, weighs close to 4K lbs, and most UrS cars are, at the very least, 10 years old. 
I'd be willing to bet that an UrS4 is at least average (and less than a M5 or 500E) in costs to maintain than any comparable sports luxury sedan from the same period. 

That said, I've spent a ton on my UrS4. It's a love hate relationship, but it's been pretty much flawless the last year or so. Just need a new exhaust (stupid Texas Big City titties).
Paul
-93 S4 
Eibach/Bilstein/ASW LWFW/Samco Hoses/Sachs/E-codes/Nokian WR/Kumho Ecsta MX/MTM Stage 1+/Billzcat1 Brakes (still waiting)/Nakamichi CD-400/Billzcat1 Short Shifter (woohoo!)


----------



## Thora92s4 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*

a $45000 car in 1993 equates to just a shade over $59K in todays dollars!!!! YIKES!! What am i thinking?!!?
http://www.westegg.com/inflation/infl.cgi


----------



## Saintor (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: (TabulaVicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TabulaVicious* »_Stop talking out of your ass about Audi's because you don't have a clue.
V6 engines are garbage, if you must have six cylinders, it better be inline.
Mmm.. TurboJew red. 
If you =







then ****.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (Saintor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Saintor* »_I fail to see how they are better than modern aluminium V6 engines.

Well, first of, from the early ages of Audi time, they were not such a
well known and luxurious carbrand as Mercedes Benz and BMW. To make bigger cars at the time, with "big engines" they came up with the
first inline five (I5) engines as a more powerful engine than an
inline 4, but not so much gasoline consumting as a inline or V6 engine
as BMW and Mercedes had.
Latter on, these engines proved powerful and well driven, therefore
the turbo versions of solid old german engineering was made.
NOW, over to the treadstarters interests, the UrS4 is a solid car, yes
indeed a latter version of the facelifted Audi 200 (sorry, I'm from "over
there, that would be a 5000 for you guys right?). Thise cars holds for
many miles with the proper decent use and following ups on small
things that breaks now as these cars are getting old, 300 000km is not
a problem.
AND back to the quote again... Driven some I5 turbo engines, and the
newer V6 biturbos, the newcomers are quicker. But as I see it, they are
also much more boring cars. No rawness at all in normal states atleast.
What is so greit with the inline 5 engine is that you only need one
turbo and only camshafts etc etc, this is where the new V6s are getting
expensive to tune. Only thing is that inline 5s are so long they make
understeer (but all VAGs are), but these cars are autobahn-locomotives
anyhow...
Say what you want, but driving silly 600hp S2 (and it is road legal and
is getting more) is just wicked. Until 550hp RS4 is driven this summer,
I must say the old german engineering result is far better by my
Audi love...






















edit: sorry for any grammar faults, just a BIT tired and ready for bed...


_Modified by WAUOla at 4:04 PM 5-1-2005_


----------



## naderhater (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

I just bought 94 S4 (2 month's ago) and love the car, but it hasn't been trouble free. The boost solenoid quit working after a massive loss of power, and then the grille started leaking







it was a power steering pump failure (the second time on this car). The local Audi dealer replaced these parts under warranty fortunately http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
I also don't like the factory brakes, they seem to fade easily......maybe just poor quality pads, but the rotors look small....just my opinion








Cam.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (1HondaHater1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1HondaHater1* »_95-97 S6's are better cars, but are much more rare.

92's are "better" since they have lower, stiffer suspension and a rear sway bar, along with a bigger front. The later cars have a more updated look, thats it.


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_92's are "better" since they have lower, stiffer suspension and a rear sway bar, along with a bigger front. The later cars have a more updated look, thats it.

the problem with your argument is that the '92s are older and have the problems associated with age and higer miles than the later cars. If I were shopping for an S-car right now I'd go for the lowest mile car, with RS2'd stuff getting preference.


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: (4RCD3S4)*

*Grinch337* you might want to check out the links below to learn more about the Ur S4 and other original S cars. I'm buying a 1993 S4 myself this week. Looking forward to getting it home.
http://www.audiworld.com/forum/s4s6.html
http://www.s-cars.org/
http://www.audifans.com/ has some information and is a good place to buy and sell older Audis. They have separate sections for cars and parts, all Audi-related. You can also post ads for items you want to buy. There is currently a 1993 S4 for sale there (see http://www.audifans.com/market...=2129.)


_Modified by Alex W at 11:07 AM 5-26-2005_


----------



## Grinch337 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (Alex W)*

Cool, thanks for the links. I am no longer interested in buying one of these in the near future, but I am definitely interested in learning more about them.


----------



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

*Re: (Grinch337)*

COugh:: the early cars have a inferior 1st gear and main shaft as compared to the later 95.5 ;;cough::


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (germantoyagain)*

Cough....and the early cars are notoriously prone to the dreaded pinion bearing faliure.
If the car sounds (heard from the interior) like a jet when you drive it, it's most likely on the way out.
The best fix is a 2500 dollar euro 6 speed.

With all of the c4 s4's the same problems arise.....
And these are good things to look for when shopping around.
Ignition switch.
Steering pump, or the stupid x plug gasket on the steering pump.
Transmission pinion bearing
And some others.... anyone feel free to chime in.
The brakes do suck for such a big car, and it wasn't made to be an awesome handiling car as well.


----------



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

timing belt 
pinion bearing and or chipped first gear


----------



## mriedel (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
The brakes do suck for such a big car, and it wasn't made to be an awesome handiling car as well.

I'm thinking about buying a 94 and I think it's stock. So, pretty much need to plan on upgrading suspension and brakes?
I've never seen the car in person - how big is it compared to the current A4 or A6? I think I read somewhere that it was based on the old 100 so does that make it more on the scale of the A6? I'm thinking it's the same size as my old Quantum.


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: (mriedel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mriedel* »_I'm thinking about buying a 94 and I think it's stock. So, pretty much need to plan on upgrading suspension and brakes?
I've never seen the car in person - how big is it compared to the current A4 or A6? I think I read somewhere that it was based on the old 100 so does that make it more on the scale of the A6? I'm thinking it's the same size as my old Quantum.

Its about the same size as the current A6. It's quite a bit longer than an A4 and has much more passenger room.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (mriedel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mriedel* »_
I'm thinking about buying a 94 and I think it's stock. So, pretty much need to plan on upgrading suspension and brakes?


It depends on what you want to do with the car.
I'd do the brakes if you want to break 300 hp.
I run stock calipers, with slotted discs and metal master pads and it's decent, but not great.
If you want to do some track time with the car, you will really want to do this.
The suspension is great for me, but again I don't track the car.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Sepp you like the metal masters? I really don't like them . When I had them on my GTI and tried stopping the car in 20 F weather for about ten seconds I thought I would have to think of some other way to slow down the car.


----------



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

*Re: (Harold)*

harold ive run 3 different sets
and by far the best ive ever had have been these HAWK"s, i also have had the big reds with 993 rotors and euro a8's the best upgrade besides suspension to the car was the brakes. 
arent you local to me? Once the new motor is done your welcome to take it for a rip.


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (germantoyagain)*

superb car,s i just got mine 2 months ago, and i ahve 255.000 original miles on it, car starts up every morning and runs like a monster. The drivetrain is so soft and quiet the car feels like brand new. A car that is well worth it for the money


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: (StattlichPassat)*

I've had mine for a few years now, I love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: (4RCD3S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RCD3S4* »_Also, I've seen more rust on e34's than I've ever seen on UrS4's

That's because Audi galvanized the bodies on it's quattro cars....


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (bluevr6)*

the silver one is mine


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: 92-94 Audi S4 (Grinch337)*

Prices are dropping on urS4's and 6's.
Right now is a great time to buy.
The urS4 / 6 is a rock solid chassis, with lots of tuning parts available (brakes / suspension / engine), and has all of the luxury items expected of a $50,000 sedan in the early to mid 90's.
Maint. costs are not significantly more than on my 98 GTI VR6 which was replaced with the urS4 when the baby came along.








In my first 18 months of ownership on a 94 S4:
Bought with 98k miles.
Set of tires - $600
Set of rims (bent an out of production RH AG-Cup wheel) - $500 for a set of Fondmetal 9x's
6 oil changes with Mobil 1 and OEM filters = $150
New front and rear rotors / Hawk HPS + pads and SS braided lines = $300
Replaced every dash light bulb = $40
Replaced low oil pressure switch = $35
Replaced valve cover gasket = $20
Replaced one coil pack = $115
My car is chipped (Intended Acceleration Stage 3+) with 3 bar transducer rated at 285hp / 289 ft/lbs at the flywheel, with 710N bypass valve and Joe Hoppens upgraded boost hoses.
It is reliable, solid and fast with all weather capacity and the ability to make 5.0 and 4.6 mustangs and 5.0 and 5.7 Camaro's look stupid.
Gets 18 to 20 mpg in mixed driving, and 25+ on the highway.








Peace,
Kevin


_Modified by bluevr6 at 10:56 AM 6-13-2005_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Harold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harold* »_Sepp you like the metal masters? I really don't like them . When I had them on my GTI and tried stopping the car in 20 F weather for about ten seconds I thought I would have to think of some other way to slow down the car.









I do like the the metal masters, but I haven't tried anything else yet.
The cold performance is decent, but there is a noticable difference (improvement)when warmed up.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (Sepp)*

The 20VT is one of the stoutest motors Audi ever produced. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Capable of incredible amounts of power with simple bolt on mods too. Lots of fun in the big sedan, crazy fun when swapped into a 4KQ/URQ. 
J. 
For your enjoyment, the little known Uber-rare S2 sedan (which some claim don't exist except by pure badge engineering)- 




















_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 2:56 PM 6-15-2005_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (84cgtturbo)*

When are you going to shoe horn one in the CGT???
I'd love to myself, but the job costs 16 grand for the engine, and a pro install.
Someday.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_When are you going to shoe horn one in the CGT???
I'd love to myself, but the job costs 16 grand for the engine, and a pro install.
Someday.

Not in the forseeable future I'm afraid. The MC1 (220hp 2B stage 1) I have in there along with the Quaife really make the CGT fun to drive and is a good combo for such a relatively light car. It can hang with a lot of "fast" cars on the road. 
Not that the CGT couldn't handle more power if I turned up the wick on my current motor, but with the power available out of a 20V you'd really be better suited with a 4KQ/URQ.
But who knows, hit the lotto I'd own a 20V 4KQ/URQ/CGT/ECT...


----------



## N'Syncro (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: (84cgtturbo)*

On a semi-related note, could someone please tell me if any manufacturers make Intakes for 92-94 S4's? If so, who? and where do I find them? 
Thanks.


----------



## SHOstoppa (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (N'Syncro)*

dahlback makes one, but its damn expensive
you're better off staying with the oem airbox with a good paper filter
but if you really want a cone intake, fab out, it'll be much cheaper than the dahlback


----------



## N'Syncro (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: (SHOstoppa)*

Hmmm. I could have _sworen_ TAP or IA or someone made an intake also.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (84cgtturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84cgtturbo* »_The 20VT is one of the stoutest motors Audi ever produced. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Capable of incredible amounts of power with simple bolt on mods too. Lots of fun in the big sedan, crazy fun when swapped into a 4KQ/URQ. 
J. 
For your enjoyment, the little known Uber-rare S2 sedan (which some claim don't exist except by pure badge engineering)- 
















_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 2:56 PM 6-15-2005_

That IS a RS2 sedan, 2 or 3 mad ever. S2 sedans are rare, but do exsist.


----------



## Grinch337 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_
That IS a RS2 sedan, 2 or 3 mad ever. S2 sedans are rare, but do exsist.

That car is so cool. I had no idea such a thing was ever made.


----------



## Audi Coupe GT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (Saintor)*

The S4 was available in europe with the 4.2 from 1992 on, I'm quite sure. In Cambridge I ran across no less than two 4.2 S4's. the S6 plus was a turned up 4.2 S6.
Carter


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (Audi Coupe GT)*

Hey carter, whats up? I sold you typ89 H&R's last year, remember me?


----------



## tornadoreds6 (Feb 10, 2005)

Bought mine in 2003, with 116k miles. Tornado Red/Anthracite 1995.5 S6, build date 10/95. Fuchs 8x16 forged wheels, not Avuses. Absolutely no service records, just that the starter was replaced a year prior. So it was a leap of faith for me. The car looked to be in good shape. It has been by far the most reliable audi I have ever owned(this is my 4th). It now has 168k on it, is my daily driver and still puts a smile on my face every time I drive it. Original everything(turbo, etc.). Stock so far, going to start upgrading soon(suspension is pretty much shot, needs chip, fmic, etc). It's an absolutely amazing car and I can't say enough good things about it. Nobody knows what it is and when they see the engine, they just stare in silence. Apart from regular maintenance and a couple of semi-major maintenance items, it has been bulletproof. Parts arent that expensive if you know where to look and it has never seen the dealer, since I do all the work myself. I don't ever see myself selling it. I've driven newer models and always end up coming back to mine. 



_Modified by tornadoreds6 at 6:44 AM 6-30-2005_


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (tornadoreds6)*

I acctually plan on selling my VR6 very soon. An Ur-Sedan is definately in consideration. I will travel some states for a good example-no problem. I like the looks of the "ur S4" better than the S6 because of the black trim and bumpers strips. This car will be my 1st S-car no doubt. 
They made the 5 cylinder turbo engine for the longest time, whether it was 10v or 20v. The bi-turbo 2.7L was only made for like 5years right? That alone tells you something...


----------



## urM.I.B. (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (tornadoreds6)*

have had my car for a little more than 5 years. to date; the best damn car I've ever owned hands down. I've got enough $ in it at this point to where selling the car will never be an option, but that's ok, like a previous post said, I've driven all of the new cars and would never get rid of my URS4. audi was definately on to something w/ these cars and the fact that they didn't make many only goes to the benifit of the people who own them. belive me you'll learn that other people who own these cars have a bond and common courtesy towards helping each other out that is second to none in the car circle. URS4 owners are always glad to give (and receive) advice, to those who need it. It's truely a great automitive experiance. oh yeah did I mention that it's also very expensive and addicting. you'll never want another car as long as you live because NOTHING else on the road does EVERYTHING as well as a URS4 period. oh yeah! check out http://www.audiworld.com/forum/s4s6.html by far the best forum for these cars. it's a life, and pocketbook saver.


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (urM.I.B.)*

urM.I.B. said:
belive me you'll learn that other people who own these cars have a bond and common courtesy towards helping each other out that is second to none in the car circle.
-i dunno thos Scirocco guys are pretty hardcore in this aspect, heheh j/k 
I am SO interested in this vehicle! The way the engine sounds alone convinced me. I've driven a very good example once in my life, and it had a very nice and taut suspension installed. I fell in love instantly. I really like the Bi-turbo 2.7L S4 and A6's but that engine eats turbos, and is NOT tuner friendly at all. Having to drop the engine to swap turbos is not my cup of tea anyways. The Bi-turbo S4 is uber-fast, but isn't the single-turbo program (in general, ex:Supra guys, Honda turbos, etc) more preferred over twin turbo. 
I'm going to gather together some questions I've been dying to ask you Ur guys. I'll open a new forum topic to avoid upsetting the admins...


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Sciroccist)*

Whoever told you the 2.7tt isn't tuner friendly is either lying to you or is a complete idiot. It is EXTREMELY tuner friendly. . It only tends to eat stock turbos on cars that get abused.
As for the single turbo comment - yeah this is preferred on Hondas (Inline 4) and Supras (Inline 6) but it is a lot harder to package into the engine bay on a V6, especially the S4 which has a relatively small engine bay.
Anyway, I love S-cars and I prefer the 5-cyl to the 2.7tt, but the 2.7tt is still a great motor.


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (billzcat1)*

well, Bill I meant that the 2.7tt isn't tuner friendly in the sense that having to pay out 18 hours of labor to the technician that does the turbo swap isn't really cost effective in my opinion. I guess I should have worded it better like the 2.7 bi-turbo is only 'rich-man tuner friendly'. 
I was so ready to purchase/tune the 2.7t; even in A6 6-speed form; but after seeing what was involved in turbo swaps and modification I was instantly turned off. Looking back yeah, that was the wrong way to put it because the 2.7t has got crazy mods and tuners out there (AWP, MTM 660hp RS4 avant, yum) even factory modifications rock. 
I guess what I'm saying is that I'd rather get similar numbers out of a 20v turbo engine for less labor costs and work than what is involved in 2.7t tuning...personally.


----------



## S4orceaudi (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccist)*

I am looking for one of these cars right now, i am having some probs finding a nice example, if anyone has one for sale on or near Long Island please e-mail me at [email protected]
Love these cars!!!!!!


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Sciroccist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccist* »_well, Bill I meant that the 2.7tt isn't tuner friendly in the sense that having to pay out 18 hours of labor to the technician that does the turbo swap isn't really cost effective in my opinion. 

So buy an engine hoist for $150 and do the swap yourself









_Quote »_
I guess what I'm saying is that I'd rather get similar numbers out of a 20v turbo engine for less labor costs and work than what is involved in 2.7t tuning...personally.









Me too! You are right about the "rich man tuner friendly" because just the upgrade components for the 2.7tt are way too expensive in my opinion. The 20vt has a much better DIY following.


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (billzcat1)*

hav you seen that silver S4 (2.7t) which was featured back a few months in European Car mag, with the factory RS4 flares (sedan!), and RS4 badge/bumpers? The guy had a complete RS4 conversion including the fender flares fabricated on a sedan form! 
From what the article said; this car is uber fast, but I saw it and the driver a couple of years back in the paddock area of Road Atlanta for the Petit LeMans. Of course the owner is an actual driver in the Lemans series, for a P2 prototype car. I forget his name, but, yeah....he's got loot to boot.








-yeah I don't see a following for DIY engine overhaul...


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Sciroccist)*

That was actually a silver S6 given the RS6 treatment - hood bumper f/r fenders, etc. and they called it "R6" It had the 2.7tt and they said it made 100 more hp with a only a chip upgrade








The S4 with RS4 flares thing has been done several times as well, so maybe we're thinking of different cars.


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (billzcat1)*

AWE had something to do with the car I'm talking about, and this one 'for sure' had a K-04 turbo conversion. Let me see...yup the one I'm talking about is on the top of AWE's website. Its the one with the sport grill and the black audi rings . http://www.awe-tuning.com 
sorry, this is a 2.2L 20v forum, huh


----------



## harrydog (Nov 19, 2000)

*Re: (Sciroccist)*

Haven't been here lately so I just discovered this thread.
I owned a '94 S4 for about 5 years, which I bought new. I never had any problems with the car at all.
I agree with the folks who said they think the I5 engine is superior to the 2.7T.
Back when I owned mine, I spoke with Joe Hoppen about these cars. He was Director of Audi racing back in the days when they were cleaning up in IMSA and Touring Car. He also ran a tuning business for Audis. Don't know if he still does.
He told me that the driveshafts and driveline components in these cars were absolutely trouble free up to 450 hp, even when used in competition. He said that the I5 engine is bullet proof, especially the bottom end. He had never ever seen an engine failure on these cars in competition, except when an oil line broke, even when they were running 700+ hp.
Ned Ritchie, another Audi tuning guru back at that time told me that he had his 2.2T engine chipped up to 21.2 PSI of boost. He was running 620 hp on his street driven car. He said these engines are very durable, even exibiting no wear on cylinder walls after 200K miles.
Steve Beddor, an Audi racing enthusiast told me his S4 was as quick as his Carrera 2 or 4 around the race track. Of course he had some suspension mods. Reliability was a non-issue for him.
I remember talking to a guy who owned both a chipped '92 S4 and a '91 M5. His S4 had the Hoppen 310 hp kit from 17K miles until 60K miles. Then he went to the 340 hp kit. He had 90K miles on the engine when we talked and had had no problems with it at all. He drove track events a lot and also ran it at the drag strip using nitrous. It was also his daily driver. Never, ever a problem with it.
He said his S4 easily out ran his M5 at the track in every way except braking, so he was going to upgrade the brakes. In fact, he even beat a 410 hp Dinan M5 around the track but it would catch him in the turns because it could brake much later.
His car was in the January '96 issue of Turbo Magazine and ran 0-60 times of 3.9 seconds.
Anyway, the old S4's were very nice cars and the engines were extremely robust. When Audi used Porsche to create the RS2, Porsche decided they didn't need to strengthen anything in the engine to keep it reliable. The modifications were all about better breathing.
But when Audi created the RS4, they had to change almost all of the parts from the S4 2.7T engine in order to keep it reliable, including the crankshaft and con-rods.
So I agree with the others who said this engine was the best Audi engine to date in that it was the most tunable and it could withstand tremendous punishment.


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (harrydog)*

I wonder how much one of those IMSA TransAm Audi 90s would cost today? I'm sure that most of them are just chillin all up in someones' collection showroom, but that would be a cool car to see run again. 
Does anyone know of any documented media coverage of these old Audis or even the race circuits broadcasts if there was any? I'd kill for some DVD's or VCDs of that type of thing. 
I do have the mpeg of the MTM Audi 200 turbo (orange) in competition through the 24 hours of Nurburgring-i think 2001?? Its a cockpit view of the beast thrashing around the long track of the course, and this car sounds like nothing I've ever heard.


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (StattlichPassat)*

Can someone list all of the audis with the I5 2.2t engine, ones available to the US anyway? Thanks.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (TickTack)*

North American listing of I5 turbo Audis:
10v turbo
81-87 Ur-Quattro (WK, 2.1L 162hp)
1980-1983 5000 turbo (WX, 2.1L 136 hp)
1984-1985 5000 turbo (KH, 2.1L 136hp)
1985.5-1988 5000 turbo (MC, 2.2L 162hp)
1987-1988 5000 turbo quattro (MC, 2.2L 162 hp)
1989 200 turbo, turbo quattro (MC, 2.2L 162hp)
1989.5-1991 200 turbo (MC2, 2.2L 162hp)
1989.5-1990 200 turbo quattro (MC2, 2.2L 162hp)
20v turbo
1991 200 quattro (3B, 2.2L 218hp)
1992-1994 S4 (AAN, 2.2L 227hp)
1995-1997 S6 (AAN, 2.2L 227hp)


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (billzcat1)*

thanks


----------



## Zwoobah (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: (TickTack)*

I just bought a black on black 1995 urS6, RS2 downpipe, stebro exhaust, K&N cone intake, 17" BBS RX, chip, tint...and drove it back to Boston from Milwaukee. It's an incredible car. I love it more each time I drive it


----------



## Tugela (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: 92-94 Audi S4 (Grinch337)*

my father has owned a 1994 pearl white S4 for over 4 years now, in that time all he had to do was the clutch, and change the coolant after-run pump. i know that pump was mentioned by somebody else already, common promblem maybe? in his case it wasn't the pump, it was actually just the plastic around the impeller that broke, anyway, it's been a great solid, fast, and reliable car, and i know he loves it.
pic for reference, white one's his, the green one was taken in germany 4 years ago, about a week after he had bought his.

















_Modified by Tugela at 2:09 PM 9-27-2005_


_Modified by Tugela at 9:58 PM 10-5-2005_


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Zwoobah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwoobah* »_I just bought a black on black 1995 urS6, RS2 downpipe, stebro exhaust, K&N cone intake, 17" BBS RX, chip, tint...and drove it back to Boston from Milwaukee. It's an incredible car. I love it more each time I drive it









Your brother must be "Germantoy".
Congratulations on the new car.


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: (TabulaVicious)*

I'm looking to get one of these now. Hopefully I can find one in 6 months. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zwoobah (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: (TabulaVicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TabulaVicious* »_
Your brother must be "Germantoy".
Congratulations on the new car.

nick's not my brother, unless my mom isn't telling me something





















but he did fly out to check out the car with me, and drive back...good times. you'd never believe how great 8-bit nintendo music playing on some radio station in western MA can be, until you hear it after being on the road for 14 hours....


----------



## Darkclaw13 (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: (Zwoobah)*

That is a very nice car, Chris. By the way, this is Doyon's roommate Chris, I enjoyed seeing your car when you guys stopped by for dinner on your long drive back. I have to say that I am very jealous.


----------



## Zwoobah (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: (Darkclaw13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darkclaw13* »_That is a very nice car, Chris. By the way, this is Doyon's roommate Chris, I enjoyed seeing your car when you guys stopped by for dinner on your long drive back. I have to say that I am very jealous.

thanks man. Good meeting you too, and your car is really nice as well! Bryan mentioned you were on the vortex, forgot to ask for your sn when we stopped by


----------

